# lion cut



## carolyn (Aug 31, 2010)

i want to cut a lion cut- anyone hv any photos? any thoughts? comments? love to hear all...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've never heard of a lion cut for a maltese. But then I probably don't know all the cuts you can get for them.

I saw you had posted a comment on Abbey's picture in my album. Her hair is cut short all over except for her hears, tail and top knot. In the picture you commented on I took her top knot hair and divided it into two sections and made double top knots near her ears.

Oh....and welcome to Spoiled Maltese :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I will look through my pics.
Paris had a lion cut for the past few months, then I changed the style.
Now she is just long on her head (and the lion scruff is gone)
I groom them myself, and enjoy giving them quirky styles. 

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! How old is your Malt? What is his/her name?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I've only seen a lion cut on cats & Pomeranians...but I don't see why it couldn't be done on a Maltese.

If you Google "Lion Cut Maltese" and look in Google images, there is one of a Maltese. I don't think it looks too weird, but I wouldn't shave the ears like they did in that pic.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I looked at the piccies, the cats sure don't look thrilled do they?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I found a pic of Paris in her lion cut. :aktion033:
It was tricky to find one that showed her whole body without a shirt on...
Her hair is going everywhere from playing, of course!
Her body is short. Her tail is long. Everything on her head and chest is long. 
She has very fine hair, so it doesn't pouf out like that cute google image I just saw.
I gave her this cut, but have since changed it.
This cut would look better if the body was trimmed shorter, I think.
And more "even" at the front! But I am new at grooming.:blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I've never heard of the lion cut before. I did hear of the teddy bear cut that I love for my boy to have. When I get back to my home computer, I will share a pic  Welcome to SM


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Canada said:


> I found a pic of Paris in her lion cut. :aktion033:
> It was tricky to find one that showed her whole body without a shirt on...
> Her hair is going everywhere from playing, of course!
> Her body is short. Her tail is long. Everything on her head and chest is long.
> ...


Paris looks so happy  love it

Hey Jilly, I would love to see your creativity every now and then  I can only wish that I was able to do it (grooming) on my own :blush: I tried once and it was a disaster. You are way better :aktion033:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Paris looks so happy  love it
> 
> Hey Jilly, I would love to see your creativity every now and then  I can only wish that I was able to do it (grooming) on my own :blush: I tried once and it was a disaster. You are way better :aktion033:


Thanks Kat! It is fun to do.
_You say you are keen to see my creativity_, 
_so perhaps I can practice on Crystal or Snowy?!_ :w00t: 
Just kidding of course! 
And as for Coco, her mohawk is growing out, 
so I gave her a poodle type of do.
I am sure that whoever you groomed (C or S) still looked adorable!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

If you google "Lowchen" images, you'll see some more examples of lion cuts since that's the standard clip for the Lowchen breed. 

Here's a description of how to do a proper Lowchen clip (much more particular than you'd have to be!):
TayWil Lowchen - Guide to the Lion Cut Grooming

I did that clip on my yorkie maltese mixes a couple years ago and loved it. It helps with keeping their behinds clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> I've never heard of the lion cut before. I did hear of the teddy bear cut that I love for my boy to have. When I get back to my home computer, I will share a pic  Welcome to SM


I would love to see an example of the Teddy Bear cut! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------

